
“42% of Node.js users use Windows as their desktop env.” - mendelk
https://twitter.com/izs/status/661597221763203072
======
benbenolson
> Aspiring empath

> Gives us his pronouns on his description, as if we couldn't tell that he's
> male

> Vast majority of his posts are about "diversity" and not actual technology

I stopped caring about what he said as soon as I read his Twitter bio.

~~~
nickv
Congrats on the cliche HN post. Stopped caring about what you said after
reading your post.

He also runs NPM, btw.

~~~
benbenolson
I didn't think that my post was cliche at all. In fact, the more I lurk, the
more I realize that Hacker News has a lot of people that care more about
social change than the technology, or "hacking", that originally brought the
community together.

It's fine to want to affect social change, but I'm honestly sick of prominent
figures in technology today constantly complaining about misogyny or
stereotypes, while at the same time creating stereotypes about people in
technology, and sometimes males in general. I don't want to read about
anthropology; I want to read about technology.

Also, I know that he runs NPM. It's in his Twitter bio. That makes the focus
of his Twitter posts even worse.

~~~
nickv
But you literally discounted his post about NPM because of his other posts and
what he has in his bio.

The other stuff might annoy you, but it doesn't take away from the fact that
he is a thought leader on NPM. When he says something about NPM desktop usage,
it is probably worth listening to, even if he happens to put his preferred
pronoun in his bio.

You can have other opinions and still be a thought leader in tech. The HN
cliche I was referring to is: All that matters is the code, all we should care
or talk about is compilers and startups, and we should ignore anything else
involving society (but at the same time preach about "DISRUPTING EVERYTHING.")

That's what you did. Hence, cliche.

